# Hamster manic cage chewing



## runklehammy2017 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I was hoping I could get some help and advice  

My female hamster runkle is approximately 6 months old. When I first got her she was in a wire cage which I noticed she had outgrown and was chewing constantly on the bars. 

So, I upgraded her cage to a very large glass tank (well above the recommended square inch). she also has a wodent wheel, large water bottle and lots of chewing toys as well as a digging tower.

At first she seemed to love being in there but after 3 weeks she is maniacally chewing the glass front of the cage trying desperately to get out ALL NIGHT LONG. it's so loud.  I haven't had a full nights sleep in a week. (There is nowhere else to put her in my small house as i have a cat).

She is well handled by me everyday and spends a lot of time in her ball venturing around the top floor of my house. 

I feel like I can't cope with her any longer. 

Does anyone have any advice for me? what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Clear Sparkle (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi 
I noticed dwarf hamsters don't tend to want to escape but Syrian hamsters seem intent on getting out.

I would give her tonnes of bedding to dig and tunnel in and completely rearrange the cage. Get loads of hay and card boxes and throw them all in and let her rearrange things all night. If its too tidy and neat she will be board. Also scatter feed two spoon of food per day and give some fresh food and live meal worms now and again. 
How big is her wheel? Is she using it? 
Give her hanging treats make her work for her treats and food. Don't just put her cosy house in a corner with shredded bedding make her collect her bedding around the cage and make her own nest. 
Swap it up daily if needed so it looks like a different cage. Don't worry about being neat and tidy the more mess the more fun she will have. Have at least 6inches of bedding with a huge layer of hay 10 toilet rolls tissue paper boxes scattered food hanging ropes and ladder she has to practice to climb!!


----------

